# LG Error Code 2 Mini Split



## Electric+ (Jul 19, 2019)

Indoor Unit Inlet Pipe Thermistor Has Disconnected or has shorted out.
Does anyone know the location of the Thermistor in a Ceiling Cassette?


----------

